# Bianchi Forte



## ldy_hybryd (Jul 21, 2009)

Noob questions......!!!!!

Just bought a Bianchi Forte and want to change it to SS and wanted your opinion to see if its worth it....i want to add front and rear disk brakes, want shorter brake levers, mebe BMX break leavers, newer seat and hopefully new seat post, OH and new rims and tires?...also, i see alot of SMALLER chain rings, what are the names of some smaller ones that I have been seeing in the "Post Your Pics" posts.

let me know if you think its worth it and if i am able to covert this at all...!!!! ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD HELP...

* not my bike in the pic but exactly the same thing...

BTW i am currently riding a Marin Alpine Trial hard tail...


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

Anytime you take an old bike, give it a new life, and ride it, I think it's worth it.

That being said. You wont be able to add disc brakes without getting a new fork and using a strange adapter or welding tabs on the rear.

The rest of the mods can be done for super cheap from the parts bin of your LBS. It looks like you have vertical dropouts so you will have to use a chain tensioner, even that old derailleur will work.

For chainrings, just look around for any SS specific chainring without shifting ramps. I use Blackspire Mono Veloce and it can be had for under 40 bucks.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

forget the disks unless you are willing to spend bucks on a new fork and new front wheel. and when you change your fork, you will end up buying a new headset, stem and handlebars too since you are at it. just slap some decent v-brakes and you are good to go.

most old bikes i convert has 120mm+ quill stems, which is very long and uncomfortable. one of my conversion has a stem adapter just so i can use a regular stem and keeping the old fork and headset at the same time.

there is no limit on spending converting an old bike, but usually if i am to spend more than 150 on a conversion, i make sure that the frame to begin with is worth it.


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

*question:*

are you planning on riding this on the trail? what kind of trails?

disc brakes? I'd say forget it. +1 for good V-brakes. check out shimano deore sets if you wanna stay cheap. they work great.

seat and post? your call really. no seat makes a bike ss, its all preference.

wheels? maybe a good idea if you got the $$. but it is possible to put a BMX freewheel on there and redish the rear wheel. unless you are lucky enough to have a freehub, in witch case, by a ss conversion kit with spacers, a cog and the tensioner. sometimes you can get em as cheap as $30.

tires? fresh rubber is never a bad idea

cranks? not essential. buy a ss chainring or just pull off your big and small rings and run the middle ring for now.

figure out first what it all costs. if its more than $300, I'd say check the mtbr classifieds first. or even craigslist. you can probably get a used mtn ss that is more with the times for $400. I did.

let us know what you do.


----------



## ldy_hybryd (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks guys for all the suggestions, will keep you guys posted..


----------



## 3snowboards (Aug 19, 2008)

they should call that bike the farte.


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

Who is that in your profile pic?


----------

